# pushing film?



## rom4n301 (Nov 8, 2010)

im sure this has been asked before but i cant find any posts on it. i have a roll of tmax 400 and i wanna push it to maybe 800 or 1600. probably 1600, can anyone give me what the developing times would be on that? thanks


----------



## ann (Nov 8, 2010)

about 25% per stop


----------



## compur (Nov 8, 2010)

The Massive Dev Chart: B&W film development database


----------



## rom4n301 (Nov 8, 2010)

the chart says that i do X4.5 for 4stops. so that means if im developing for 10 min regularly for 400, and its pushed to 1600 itd be 45 min? also, thanks for the help. that website is amazing!


----------



## ann (Nov 8, 2010)

400 to 800 is one stop 800 to 1600 is another. that is only a two stop push  which means 22.5 minutes.    And then you indicate this is tmax film which would be only a 1.33 increase.  

45 minutes is going to give you bullet proof negatives.


----------



## rom4n301 (Nov 8, 2010)

lmao.. sooo 3200 would  be 45?


----------



## ann (Nov 9, 2010)

3200 is a 3 stop push which means 1.66.  that is a general suggestion.  what developer are you using and at what ration and temperature. These items need to be consider .  Go to the site and type in the film and you will find a very long list of developers and temperature times listed.


why this stand for 45minutes?


----------



## white (Nov 9, 2010)

Huh. I figured 400 pushed to 1600 would be about 14 minutes.


----------



## John Mc (Nov 9, 2010)

Doesent Pushing the film/over exposing it create unequal,and poor grain?would it not be easier,and quicker to shoot at the higher iso?


----------



## ann (Nov 10, 2010)

pushing film can create grain issues, especially when pushing it 3 stops

john, what do you mean "quicker to shoot at the higher iso"? that is what would happen, but then the development time needs to be adjusted to the higher ISO.


----------



## John Mc (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah,i see what i did there,i just ment would it not be easier to shoot a higher iso film,and get better quality Negative?


----------



## ann (Nov 10, 2010)

each film has it's own grain personality and even high iso film is never shot at box speed, at least by those who know and understand exactly how to use those films.

If you even read the directions, it states these speeds i.e. 3200 are suggestions.


----------



## rom4n301 (Nov 14, 2010)

thanks a lot!! my shots came out awesome! a little bit too contrasty, but thats ok.


----------



## ann (Nov 14, 2010)

well that is to be expected, that is one of the main reasons to push adding contrast


----------



## stereo (Jan 12, 2011)

Shouldn't it depend on developer?


----------



## ann (Jan 12, 2011)

yes it does


----------



## Lodd (Jan 14, 2011)

rom4n301 said:


> thanks a lot!! my shots came out awesome! a little bit too contrasty, but thats ok.



This means you can use the same developingtime but agitate softer next time 

i did the same thing with Fomapan 400 and Fomadon LQN a couple of weeks ago. they came out very greyish...


----------

